# wine-doors - problem z kompilacja,

## radek-s

Witam,

podczas kompilacji wine-doors od dłuższego czasu poniższy błąd:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3

 * wine-doors-0.1.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wine-doors-0.1.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/work/wine-doors-0.1.3 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/work/wine-doors-0.1.3 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/work/wine-doors-0.1.3 ...

 * nothing to compile

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3

>>> Install wine-doors-0.1.3 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/image/ category app-emulation

python2.6 setup.py install --root=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/image/ --no-compile --temp=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/image/

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 103, in <module>

    if os.environ['USER'] == "root":

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/UserDict.py", line 22, in __getitem__

    raise KeyError(key)

KeyError: 'USER'

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3 failed:

 *   Installation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2964:  Called distutils_src_install '--temp=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/image/'

 *   environment, line  835:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "$(PYTHON)" setup.py "${DISTUTILS_GLOBAL_OPTIONS[@]}" install --root="${D}" --no-compile "$@" || die "Installation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3/work/wine-doors-0.1.3'
```

co może być powodem tego błędu??

pozdrawiam!

----------

## c0oba

Właśnie się nadziałem na ten sam błąd. Nikt więcej nie ma tego problemu? Bo w sumie nie mam pojęcia co jest przyczyną tego błędu, a nie powinno się tak dziać. Tu jest workaround:

```
--- wine-doors-0.1.3.ebuild.orig   2010-05-27 17:44:49.000000000 +0200

+++ wine-doors-0.1.3.ebuild   2010-05-27 17:45:23.000000000 +0200

@@ -31,6 +31,7 @@

 }

 

 src_install() {

+   export USER='root'

    distutils_src_install --temp="${D}"

    keepdir /etc/wine-doors

 }
```

Potem `ebuild wine-doors-0.1.3.ebuild manifest` i powinno się zbudować.

----------

